# how long for bearded dragon to settle in???



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

just wondering how long for bearded dragon to settle in im getting her on saturday its been along time since ive bought a new bearded dragon and cant remember how long i should leave before feeding and handling thought id ask as i cant rememer thankyou for any advice :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I offered food straight away your beardie will eat when its ready. as for handling your beardie will let you know when its ready. They normally take between 1-2 weeks to settle and start eating.


----------



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

My one I've just bought devoured two boxes of locusts the day I got him. I've had some that have gone and hid under a rock for the first 2 weeks.

As for getting them out I try and leave it a week. But usually fail to resist getting them out when they start banging their head on the glass as if they want to come out. Or I try the lure them up your arm trick with some food. This doesn't seem to stress them at all as they climbed onto you. And it won't work unless they're feeding well anyway.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

dm66n66 said:


> just wondering how long for bearded dragon to settle in im getting her on saturday its been along time since ive bought a new bearded dragon and cant remember how long i should leave before feeding and handling thought id ask as i cant rememer thankyou for any advice :2thumb:



Feeding: as much as she likes whenever she likes. Easy on the hand feeding.

Handling: subject to the dragon really. Some are fine getting handled but others will want a good 2 weeks to settle in before you start to handle. We generally advise leaving it the two weeks though.


You got your viv all set up and ready yet? Show us the pics and get the temps set and ready. That way you should not have to start tweeking once she gets there and you have time to grab any last minute bits you may have overlooked.


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

nicnet said:


> Feeding: as much as she likes whenever she likes. Easy on the hand feeding.
> 
> Handling: subject to the dragon really. Some are fine getting handled but others will want a good 2 weeks to settle in before you start to handle. We generally advise leaving it the two weeks though.
> 
> ...


yeah got viv set up its only a 3x2x2 at minute waiting for my 4x2x2 theres been a hold up with getting it delivered but my female beardy is coming saturday so will have toi put her in small viv for now, the temps at minute on a habistat dimming exactly 101 as i have had tank set up for a couple of days before she comes,ill try and get a pic asap just need to get my camera working


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

got my camera working this is only a small viv at moment 3x2x2 as i said waiting for my 4x2x2 but got this one set up for my new beardy


----------



## olyvea (May 22, 2021)

ShayneColbert said:


> My one I've just bought devoured two boxes of locusts the day I got him. I've had some that have gone and hid under a rock for the first 2 weeks.
> 
> As for getting them out I try and leave it a week. But usually fail to resist getting them out when they start banging their head on the glass as if they want to come out. Or I try the lure them up your arm trick with some food. This doesn't seem to stress them at all as they climbed onto you. And it won't work unless they're feeding well anyway.


mine was eating a bit good the first two days ive had him. Ive had him for 3 days now but he hasnt pooped once. Yesterday and now today his beard has been a bit blackish and I can tell hes stressed out? what do i do? Should i just keep a few meal worms in his dish and leave him alone all day or no food? He just sits in his basking area most of the time. Hes close yo 3 months old also, but got him 3 days ago


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

olyvea said:


> mine was eating a bit good the first two days ive had him. Ive had him for 3 days now but he hasnt pooped once. Yesterday and now today his beard has been a bit blackish and I can tell hes stressed out? what do i do? Should i just keep a few meal worms in his dish and leave him alone all day or no food? He just sits in his basking area most of the time. Hes close yo 3 months old also, but got him 3 days ago



Hi, thi thread is 9 YEARS old, start a new one and ask as many questions as you want..


----------

